# Fashion hit or fashion miss?



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2007)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## daer0n (Mar 13, 2007)

Fashion miss 

she looks years older!


----------



## jewele (Mar 13, 2007)

That's a big freakin miss!!! It's too baggy and bulky on her.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 13, 2007)

It seems she just came from a funeral (she just needs a sad face)


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2007)

Miss!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Miss. It's just too over the top.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 14, 2007)

i like it. its something i would wear too.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 14, 2007)

Huge miss to me.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

Definite miss.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 14, 2007)

MISS! i don't understand half of what celebrites wear!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 14, 2007)

It missed so hard it went off the cliff.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have to say miss! Too frumpy looking.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 14, 2007)

I would say a miss. Too velour looking to me!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 14, 2007)

Miss!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

that is really ugly. i would never.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 14, 2007)

MISS. She looks like a lumpy dumpy school marm.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 14, 2007)

miss. WTF is with that bow? the boots are hot, and the dress is alright, but they don't go together at all. And that bow looks retarded :$


----------



## daer0n (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL!!


----------



## beautynista (Mar 14, 2007)

Definitely a miss! :tocktock: :tocktock:


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2007)

ewww ! what was she thinking ? :tocktock:


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 14, 2007)

Definite miss


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 14, 2007)

Miss. I don't like the dress or the accessories.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

certainly not something i'd wear


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe for your 80 year old grandmother.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 14, 2007)

That is CLEARLY a fashion miss...:-(


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2007)

ack!!!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 14, 2007)

haHAHAHAH...my grandma wears better clothes than!.hah


----------



## daer0n (Mar 14, 2007)

LMAO!! you're so funny Krissy :rotfl:


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 14, 2007)

ew, miss. it looks like one of those ugly blue velvet couches.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 14, 2007)

Miss.







What happened to THIS Kylie?


----------



## Bea (Mar 14, 2007)

If you leave out her overly-plastic surgery-operated face it's not so bad.


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

Miss!!


----------



## KatJ (Mar 15, 2007)

Mmmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sss


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 17, 2007)

Miss!


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 17, 2007)

MISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! Haha


----------



## natalierb (Mar 18, 2007)

Definite miss!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 18, 2007)

miss =


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 18, 2007)

MISS


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 18, 2007)

Miss, unless she is going to a Victorian era event. lol


----------



## Momo (Mar 20, 2007)

missss, to me she looks older and bigger. defying age and size is always a miss

(defying in a bad way i mean)


----------



## ohdear (Mar 20, 2007)

Miss, I like the belt and don't really mind the bow though.


----------



## babyangel (Mar 20, 2007)

Fashion Miss. Just doesn't suit her.


----------



## Querida (Mar 21, 2007)

Sadly, a miss


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 22, 2007)

She usually looks great.........MISS!


----------



## SinnocentBeauty (Mar 22, 2007)

the dress is horrible. I would definitely call that a miss. I do however like the bow.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 22, 2007)

I really like the shoes and the hair. Everything else...well...


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2007)

Most def miss =[

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i feel slightly disappointed in her.

oh well, i guess we all make fashion misses now and then


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am going to go against the grain and said it is a hit. She has the guts to be unique. I think it is really cute.


----------



## poligram83 (Mar 24, 2007)

the shoes are nice.. i guess


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Miss, it makes her look matronly. Did she change her stylist? Where's the funkdafied Kylie? Reminds me of Nanny 911.


----------



## MothersMilk (Mar 24, 2007)

miss :s


----------



## katrosier (Mar 24, 2007)

Miss , but only cuz it makes her look big. I actually like the cut of the dress.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, def have to say miss with that one. That dress does not flatter her what so ever.


----------



## pla4u (Mar 25, 2007)

no...does nothing for me.....miss...


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Mar 25, 2007)

Not my style AT ALL.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 26, 2007)

ew.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 26, 2007)

That is 100% MISS!


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

Miss. This outfit doesn't flatter Kylie in any way, shape or form.


----------



## therealdollface (Mar 27, 2007)

Miss


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 27, 2007)

def. miss


----------



## Hinna (Mar 29, 2007)

Eww.


----------

